# Fat Biking on a Powder Day



## Montana Ranches (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice video Matt! Great looking bikes too! I sure wouldn't mind having one of those up here in Montana.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting. This video tipped me over the edge an now I need to buy one. Luckily I found a great deal at "the-house.com" for a Minnesota 2.0 by a company called Framed. I don't want to cross the line on promotion rules (not sure where that line is anyway) so I'll leave it to the rest of you to go search for it if you are interested. But I will say it looks like a sweet bike for the money on a clearance deal. After 20+ years of mtn biking I'm looking forward to riding my first fatty.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Framed makes good bikes. Each companies bikes have advantages and disadvantages. My favorite ride so far on a fat bike has been on the Salsa Beargrease. None have been bad. The newest one I rode had the Bluto front fork on it, but did not make much of a difference. Have fun on the new bike!


----------

